# Hamm Review



## tarantulabarn

Well i am off to bed now, totally worn out, ill post piccys etc when i have recovered, 

Lets see what everyone bought..And what you thought of the show


----------



## bloodcorn

Thanks to TB and PJ for an excellent trip, absolutely brilliant and yeah I'm off to bed now too :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

You did a marvelous job boys.....well done...:no1:

It all went as you planned it more or less I think......

I will be going again for sure.....just sorted out all me corns and now off up town for a bit.......plenty of time to sleep tonight....:lol2:


----------



## Jake89

AHAHAHA im home! just sorting out the stuff, JaseBoa just been taking some piccies of my new animals. im gona get some pics myself and will post them up.


----------



## reptiles-ink

many thanks. were back, all my reps are warmimg back up now.
I'll get photos after a good sleep.


----------



## piehunter

*Hamm*

Thanks for a great trip guys.

I brought a Pacman Horned Frog (couldn't get the other bits i wanted). I know its nowhere near as exciting as some of the things other people brought, but thought i'd pop up a couple of piccys anyway. Its about the size of a £2 coin.

Can't wait to see what other people have, there were sh:censor: loads of poly boxes......


----------



## fairee

i posted a thread on it

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/106420-hamm-disaster.html

sorry for the thread hijack: victory:


----------



## fairee

OK lol on the other hand i bought a lovely trio of leopard geckos. the male is an aboslute stunner!

i wasn't planning on buying any leos but as soon as i saw them lovely faces i just had to


----------



## Jake89

i bought *clears throwt*

Aru GTP
Biak x Sorong GTP
2 x Garden Phase ATB's
Salmon hypo boa
Brb
Pastel royal lemon line (bob clark)
orange/red phase BD
5 x FBT's
Dart frog
Trio of Leaf insects

and there will be pics of them all later


----------



## titch

Jake89 said:


> i bought *clears throwt*
> 
> Aru GTP
> Biak x Sorong GTP
> 2 x Garden Phase ATB's
> Salmon hypo boa
> Brb
> Pastel royal lemon line (bob clark)
> orange/red phase BD
> 5 x FBT's
> Dart frog
> Trio of Leaf insects
> 
> and there will be pics of them all later


And now breath!! Look's your gonna be busy jake!


----------



## Diablo

I bought  

32 Leopard geckos
some Albino Burmese pythons
2 corns 
And some other bits and pieces lol.

Cheers for an excellent trip guys spot on besides Becci's smelly feet down stairs and Jakes constant talking lmao.


----------



## kelly2103

I had a wicked time. I got a blizzard leo (pics to come).

I would definately go again.

Thank you to everyone who organised the trip and helped. :no1:


----------



## Athravan

I didn't see many people off RFUK, only 3 or 4 I think, and was running around like a mad beaver all day trying to pick up all my pre-arranged stuff and then do a bit of bargain hunting. I was packing my car in front of the coaches before you left, I saw some of the tshirts but you guys were all loaded by the time I started packing my polyboxes.

We picked up royals - albino, pastels, bumblebee, boas - pair dh sunglow, pair salmon, 5 hogg island.. almost bought some longicauda but didn't in the end. Beardies, got an absolutely stunning adult leucistic male for my girlies, and got some blood red beardies to grow on and a few to sell... geckos I got my 5 raptor breeding group and a few other little ones. A few spiders, but not too many thankfully  And a couple of corns, of course... couldn't come back without them. Then just the odd bits and pieces... and some glass spider tanks.

Crossing was easy, drive was pleasant enough (cruised at 85mph most of the way, have to love those motorways), show seemed well organised and well attended... (VERY busy at the start but quietened down nicely towards the end so we could haggle properly) wasn't impressed with some of the prices (a lot of high end royals/boas I could get for cheaper from breeders and even shops in the UK this time around) but with it being so early in the season and a lot of the stock being grown on 07, I wasn't really that suprised and still managed to find a few good things, although all our high end stuff was preordered, prepayed with USA breeders. Everything got back in perfect condition and is now settling in nicely.

Would highly recommend Bob Clark / Mike Wilbanks (our 2nd time of a great purchase from them), and Steve Sykes of Geckos etc, first time purchasing from him but won't be the last, best quality leos I've ever seen!


----------



## titch

Glad it all went well for you christy especially after such a bad start! : victory:


----------



## Athravan

titch said:


> Glad it all went well for you christy especially after such a bad start! : victory:


Yeah.. thanks! I was dreading the car breaking down or some other disaster but after we got the car sorted it was all smooth sailing, thank god.


----------



## joe0709

so what do you guys do when you get there arrange a time to be back at the coach and walk round i groups or walk round alone.

wouldnt really fan cy walking around hamm alone lol


----------



## Robbie

Thats me just back now.
Show was excellent. Again a big shout out to Tony, Steve, their lads and James (Hamish) for the help there and back.
The show was heaving at the start. 7 or 8 of us skipped the que and has some scary German guy shouting at us.

Corn and Royal prices were as you would expect them to be over here. Really had to haggle a bit. Sept I DEF will be taking a couple grand!

Only brought back a couple Tangerine Hondurans and a Hermans  Will be more next time I tell you...


----------



## rock-steady

Athravan said:


> Yeah.. thanks! I was dreading the car breaking down or some other disaster but after we got the car sorted it was all smooth sailing, thank god.


how was it driving there and back? would you do it again?


----------



## Plutino

Athravan said:


> Yeah.. thanks! I was dreading the car breaking down or some other disaster but after we got the car sorted it was all smooth sailing, thank god.


except being almost 2 hours late cause of a ferry delay :bash:
quite a show, shame we missed the morning (why we were rushing around heh). I imagine woulda been a lot more relaxed with that extra couple hours (gotta see it all!!) By the time we got to some rooms, some had packed up already. (that's how big it was)


----------



## Redbelly

Great trip!! Many thanks and big respect to steve and tony,A great crowd of people on the trip, Good to see a few more chameleon freeks there too.
Will post pics when they are settled in.

Thanks again....will be on the next one for sure!


----------



## Athravan

rock-steady said:


> how was it driving there and back? would you do it again?


Driving was easy because we took the expensive way... ferry from harwich to hook of holland overnight in a nice cabin with comfy beds... then only a 3 hour drive. Problem was the ferry didn't unload quickly was all, so next time will definitely give ourselves more time for delays and get the day ferry and stay in a hotel at hamm the night before instead  works out about the same cost anyway.


----------



## rock-steady

Athravan said:


> Driving was easy because we took the expensive way... ferry from harwich to hook of holland overnight in a nice cabin with comfy beds... then only a 3 hour drive. Problem was the ferry didn't unload quickly was all, so next time will definitely give ourselves more time for delays and get the day ferry and stay in a hotel at hamm the night before instead  works out about the same cost anyway.


I am hoping to drive there in september, with the night ferry did you get to the show a bit later?


----------



## CBR1100XX

joe0709 said:


> so what do you guys do when you get there arrange a time to be back at the coach and walk round i groups or walk round alone.
> 
> wouldnt really fan cy walking around hamm alone lol


Its actually much easier to walk around on your own as its too busy to socialize.


----------



## chris_walton

Robbie said:


> Thats me just back now.
> Show was excellent. Again a big shout out to Tony, Steve, their lads and James (Hamish) for the help there and back.
> The show was heaving at the start. 7 or 8 of us skipped the que and has some scary German guy shouting at us.
> 
> Corn and Royal prices were as you would expect them to be over here. Really had to haggle a bit. Sept I DEF will be taking a couple grand!
> 
> Only brought back a couple Tangerine Hondurans and a Hermans  Will be more next time I tell you...


 
that was so funny they all looked the same lol

i was really nice meeting everyone i had a really good laugh and so tired no though but still have loads to do before i take a well deserved brake 
ive posted some pics on another forum if you want to have a look and for those of you i was talking to about torts this is the site i was talking about
Shelled Warriors :: View topic - back from hamm

look out for the last pic i did change the discription of what was happening lol


----------



## Robbie

chris_walton said:


> that was so funny they all looked the same lol
> 
> i was really nice meeting everyone i had a really good laugh and so tired no though but still have loads to do before i take a well deserved brake
> ive posted some pics on another forum if you want to have a look and for those of you i was talking to about torts this is the site i was talking about
> Shelled Warriors :: View topic - back from hamm
> 
> look out for the last pic i did change the discription of what was happening lol


Were you one of the lads with MissMoose?


----------



## chris_walton

no just me and jp and i just made random friends with really nice people
sorry i didnt get to find out peoples names i was to busy either smoking or talking lool


----------



## Robbie

chris_walton said:


> no just me and jp and i just made random friends with really nice people
> sorry i didnt get to find out peoples names i was to busy either smoking or talking lool


Ah OK. I didn't really catch anyones name either. Apart from the folk I know obviously.
To be honest I'm surprised I could remember as much German. Only once did it fail me when I couldn't think up a way of saying 'Paperwork'.


----------



## chris_walton

i got round it by adding housen on to the end of every word lol


----------



## Robbie

chris_walton said:


> i got round it by adding housen on to the end of every word lol


HAHA!


----------



## Guest

HAHA who was the drunken bloke on the floor :lol2:


----------



## Robbie

SteveL said:


> HAHA who was the drunken bloke on the floor :lol2:


I don't want to say it was funny incase he wasn't actually pissed. But it was a wee shame.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia

Souynds ;ike everyone had fun i can't waite to go in september


----------



## argentine_boa

Plutino said:


> except being almost 2 hours late cause of a ferry delay :bash:
> quite a show, shame we missed the morning (why we were rushing around heh). I imagine woulda been a lot more relaxed with that extra couple hours (gotta see it all!!) By the time we got to some rooms, some had packed up already. (that's how big it was)


we had perfect timing for the ferry, we were half hour early, and the ferry was late, but the one before ours was late to, so they put us on that one, basical drove right on!!


----------



## titch

Sound's like most of you had a great time! Is it handy to know some german or would it be better to know alot??


----------



## Hamish

as long as you can order a beer then you know enough german : victory:


----------



## titch

Hamish said:


> as long as you can order a beer then you know enough german : victory:


:lol2: not quite the answer i was looking but it made me laugh! :lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn

Hamish said:


> as long as you can order a beer then you know enough german : victory:


Nige managed to order a coke and a fanta, Palmanda and Paul Chase managed to order beer though :lol2:


----------



## kaimarion

Thats me just got back after taking 2 trains :lol2:.

The female Beardie I picked up is looking pretty happy and active , her colours are looking really good.It was cool seeing everyone even aswell.
Hope you all had a good time at Hamm.I was up at the very back of the top area on Coach 2 :lol2:.


----------



## chris_walton

i just pointed at what i wanted and then use my fingers to say how many lol it was fun trying to order food in the cafe at least they knew what coffe was i dont know why we do the talking really loudy and slowy thing but it worked lol did anyone else have one of the flat chicken/horse burger things


----------



## bloodcorn

chris_walton said:


> i just pointed at what i wanted and then use my fingers to say how many lol it was fun trying to order food in the cafe at least they knew what coffe was i dont know why we do the talking really loudy and slowy thing but it worked lol did anyone else have one of the flat chicken/horse burger things


I asked for a coffee she made two and when I said I only wanted one she went to make another one :bash:, and Paul (aka biglad?) had one of those burger thingys


----------



## nicky

well i picked up a female royal (normal) and a yemens chameleon, who im really glad to say are both fine got them rehydrated and both seem to be happy......

so good to meet all you guys..we had a great bunch where i was sat, thankyou, and finally meeting nige, chris, greg etc when i've been talking to them on here for so many years was great.....


----------



## Jake89

:bash:


Robbie said:


> Were you one of the lads with MissMoose?


i dont think so, jase (jase boa) roy (young gun) walked around with her, me and becci with them for a period of time too



SteveL said:


> HAHA who was the drunken bloke on the floor :lol2:


That was Jase Bia who was dead and was me who was threatenong to drop on him lol, yes he was a little drunk but i was just wired out of my head with the amount of fake red bull i drank, we bought 24 cans red bull with 3 bottles of vodka, and 6 big bottles of newcastle brown lol. i just drank 10 bottles of red bull on the bounce and then i couldnt sleep


----------



## Guest

Jake89 said:


> :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was Jase Bia who was dead and was me who was threatenong to drop on him lol, yes he was a little drunk but i was just wired out of my head with the amount of fake red bull i drank, we bought 24 cans red bull with 3 bottles of vodka, and 6 big bottles of newcastle brown lol. i just drank 10 bottles of red bull on the bounce and then i couldnt sleep


HAHA hope you pair are ok now then LOL


----------



## t-bo

Was a great trip, really enjoyed it!! I didnt get home till just after 6am though, had to stop for an hours kip on the way home as my eyes seemed to have stopped working due to lack of sleep.. feel better now after 8 hours in bed.

I just bought a Jayapura GTP a glass viv and some other bits, couldnt believe the size and busyness of the place.. will definitely go again.

I got quite a few pictures from the show, some of the animals (mostly royal morphs) and I took some video for the YouTube channel... I got told of by someone there though for filming so had to stop. Will post it all later.

BTW nice to meet some of you there, I guess there was a lot I didnt meet... I mostly lay low 

Thanks to the organisers.


----------



## Young_Gun

Had a great time, got most of what I wanted and some things I didn't plan on :lol2:

Great time on the coach, everythin went perfect, hold temps were spot on there and back, so I don't need to bother next time having OCD and recording everything, comfy chairs, nice amount of legroom and seats that slid out for some extra room.

Had a great time at the show apart from the sheer ignorance of a lot of people, always surprises me even though I should know better by now :whistling2:

All my stuff is settled in and healthy, not unhappy with a single thing and tried a couple I bought that looked like they needed a feed and all took so no complaints there.

All in all a great trip, well organised and a good laugh there and back.


----------



## Dexter

All in all it was a good experince for me. Disappointed with some aspects of the show, but because that's what I was expecting from starters, I didn't get frustrated.

In regards to the journey, I think the coaches were superb, but I hate being stuck in a vehicle for that long so no matter how good they were I'd feel uncomfortable and bored.

I think Tony and Steve did a great job as well as everyone involved with the trip.

Because I'm a bit impatient, there are certainly things I'd have planned differently myself, but I suppose we have to adapt to situations when we are travelling with so many different people who do things in different and less organised way.


----------



## Dexter

In terms of the show itself, things that I'd like improved would be:

1) surely they should organise the tables in a better way in a way that most geckos would be close, most corn snakes would be in the same area, most boids would be in the same area, etc. It's upsetting when you want to see something but you can't get near because between you and the table there are 100 people walking by who don't want to see that, but are walking about looking for what they want

2) Even being in Germany, I thought there should be signs in English, the staff should be able to communicate well in English, etc. A great amount of people who go there are not germans, so they should preocupy themselves about being able to serve people from other nationalities, and like it or not, everyone who are not german, would like to see maps, signs, etc in English

3) I was a bit disappointed with the paperwork provided for the snakes. Surely breeders should be more organised and professional. You're buying a hypo jeff gee line or a sharp albino, you expect that to be shown on the paperwork, not just boa constrictor :bash: Many didn't know the date of birth and other basic info about snakes that were bread by them. I had paperwork written in polish and german, what a bloody joke

But again, it's not because one is organised, honest and professional that you should expect that most other people will be :roll:


----------



## ukgeckos

nice to meet you dexter - I was the one talking to you on the tunnel with will!
The rheda show seems to be organised a bit better but until we go there then we wont know.
The problem with grouping animals together i.e. geckos here and corns there would be difficult as people sell several species of animal and so it would be impossible to do. would be nice though


----------



## purejurrasic

We are always interested in hearing suggestions on how things can be improved.

Its true that 140 people will not have the same ideas, and some may get frustrated.

It went a bit wrong with the M20 closed and the M1 delays, but we have already spoken to the coaches about leaving even more time, but its sure some poeple will then complain about early starts, long waits at ashford etc.

The ticket pre booking went supurb !

We have already got some changes in mind, some additional ideas that will be used and many other ideas we are looking at.

It was great to see that our honesty with Animal health, and everyones support and co operating with the paperwork side of things resulted in no customs problems, well done to every one for that !


----------



## Dexter

ukgeckos said:


> nice to meet you dexter - I was the one talking to you on the tunnel with will!


Oh yeah, remember you. Crossing the tunnel took a lot more than I was expecting, so we get to meet a few people in there :crazy:


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> The ticket pre booking went supurb !


Went superb wasn't for the fact that I was a muppet and forgot mine on the table, and some idiot nicked it so I had to buy again. But not a big deal, still managed to be inside the place by 10:10 am :crazy:


----------



## purejurrasic

Dexter said:


> Went superb wasn't for the fact that I was a muppet and forgot mine on the table, and some idiot nicked it so I had to buy again. But not a big deal, still managed to be inside the place by 10:10 am :crazy:


plonker !


----------



## BecciBoo

Diablo said:


> I bought
> 
> 32 Leopard geckos
> some Albino Burmese pythons
> 2 corns
> And some other bits and pieces lol.
> 
> Cheers for an excellent trip guys spot on besides Becci's smelly feet down stairs and Jakes constant talking lmao.


Oi shut it you....my feet don't smell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Was a great trip tho....my boa and beardie are gorgeous...and I didn't take any money with me :blush: (thankyou baby  )


----------



## Diablo

BecciBoo said:


> Oi shut it you....my feet don't smell! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Was a great trip tho....my boa and beardie are gorgeous...and I didn't take any money with me :blush: (thankyou baby  )


Its ok Becci no problem no need to Thank me  lol


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Its ok Becci no problem no need to Thank me  lol


i spent more on her than i did on me! i didnt manage to get my albino green/albino granite/green het albino burm as she was moaning there wouldnt be enough money left for her B.D lol.....dont worry baby you were worth it even if you were really moody and scared Jase, Dablo, Roy, Tony the 2 old guys and me


----------



## Diablo

Jake89 said:


> i spent more on her than i did on me! i didnt manage to get my albino green/albino granite/green het albino burm as she was moaning there wouldnt be enough money left for her B.D lol.....dont worry baby you were worth it even if you were really moody and scared Jase, Dablo, Roy, Tony the 2 old guys and me


What you mean scared lmao


Some pictures on the coaches.


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> plonker !


I know. I panicked thinking I'd have to queue up for hours to buy it again :crazy:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs

Dexter said:


> 2) Even being in Germany, I thought there should be signs in English, the staff should be able to communicate well in English, etc. A great amount of people who go there are not germans, so they should preocupy themselves about being able to serve people from other nationalities, and like it or not, everyone who are not german, would like to see maps, signs, etc in English
> 
> :roll:


I am sorry mate but that sounds like English arrogants to me. Why should there be any signs in English it was in Germany !! Just buy a dictionary.

I know that us Brits get in easy when we go abroad but I think to start complaining about a reptile show takes the michael a bit


----------



## Diablo

One of Jake 










Jake annoyin becci lmao.









And good old Nige


----------



## Becky

First of all an apology for anyone sitting close to me who heard me constantly moaning :whistling2: Pregnant woman on boiling hot coach with no leg room is NOT a good combination!! 

Anyways... The coach was alright. Plenty of stops on the way there which was good coz my bum was so numb i forgot i had it! :lol:

The show was packed (as i expected) but the jump the queue tickets were fab!! Big thanks to everyone who rallied round to keep me from being pushed about : victory: 

Unfortunately met YG :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na: Naah he aint that bad really  hehe
Met a load of people and i don't even know their usernames! Sorry to the guy i kept kicking on the coach by the way :blush: hehe

All in all a good trip and i got a good lot of spiders. Gutted couldn't bring mammals back though as its what i mainly went for  Maybe next time! 

Thanks to Steve and everyone for organising it all. Might do it again when i weigh less :lol:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Becky said:


> First of all an apology for anyone sitting close to me who heard me constantly moaning :whistling2: Pregnant woman on boiling hot coach with no leg room is NOT a good combination!!
> 
> Anyways... The coach was alright. Plenty of stops on the way there which was good coz my bum was so numb i forgot i had it! :lol:
> 
> The show was packed (as i expected) but the jump the queue tickets were fab!! Big thanks to everyone who rallied round to keep me from being pushed about : victory:
> 
> Unfortunately met YG :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na: Naah he aint that bad really  hehe
> Met a load of people and i don't even know their usernames! Sorry to the guy i kept kicking on the coach by the way :blush: hehe
> 
> All in all a good trip and i got a good lot of spiders. Gutted couldn't bring mammals back though as its what i mainly went for  Maybe next time!
> 
> Thanks to Steve and everyone for organising it all. Might do it again when i weigh less :lol:


 
cant say I noticed you moaning Beck's.......................:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Becky

Which one were you?? lol


----------



## Dexter

clive1973 said:


> I am sorry mate but that sounds like English arrogants to me. Why should there be any signs in English it was in Germany !! Just buy a dictionary.
> 
> I know that us Brits get in easy when we go abroad but I think to start complaining about a reptile show takes the michael a bit


I'm not English :crazy:


----------



## Becky

Anyways me and Kev came home with:

0.0.10 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
0.0.10 Poecilotheria ornata
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius cupreus
0.0.3 Tapinauchenius elenae
0.0.4 Tapinauchenius purpureus
0.0.2 Tapinaucheniussubcaeruleus (YAY!!!)
0.1.0 Grammostola pulchra (finally!!!)
0.1.0 Avicularia laeta (Kev's adult female!)
0.1.0 Xenesthis immanis (Kev's juve female!)
Colony of roaches for Kev and 2 Hymenopus coronatus. A pair for future breeding


----------



## freekygeeky

great response! lol



Dexter said:


> I'm not English :crazy:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Becky said:


> Which one were you?? lol


 
i was under cover.............:lol2:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs

Dexter said:


> I'm not English :crazy:


who are you then !!


----------



## lukendaniel

Palmanda said:


> i was under cover.............:lol2:


 
under cover with who :Na_Na_Na_Na:


luke


----------



## Dexter

freekygeeky said:


> great response! lol


And english is not my native language either. But if you go to a major international show in Spain yone would expect to have signs in spanish / english, if you go to a major show in Brazil, you will find signs in portuguese and english.

For instance, come the Olympics in China, you will see around the stadium signs in chinese and english, because anyone who come from south america, asia, africa, europe, etc will be able to understand the signs in english, but they would not understand nothing in chinese.

It's not arrogance, it's just that why would anyone try and study a bit of german to go to a show ? Specially a language like german that is horribly complicated and unless you lived there since you were 2 yo, there is not a chance in hell that you'd be able to pronouce any word in a way that they would understand :roll:


----------



## Dexter

clive1973 said:


> who are you then !!


I'm brazilian and speak portuguese : victory: But as everyone else in this world, I've travelled around the world communicating in english. Nowadays I happen to live in England :crazy:


----------



## Dexter

And I don't find the british people arrogant at all, I think quite a few strive to speak a bit of french, italian, spanish when they go abroad. But it's different if you're going to Turkey on holidays or if you're going to a renowned international event.

Surely as far as business is concerned, it would be much better if there were signs in english which is a language that most people have a basic understanding.

I was just thinking about the business side of it.


----------



## Becky

Palmanda said:


> i was under cover.............:lol2:


Did i speak to you?


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs

Dexter said:


> And I don't find the british people arrogant at all, I think quite a few strive to speak a bit of french, italian, spanish when they go abroad. But it's different if you're going to Turkey on holidays or if you're going to a renowned international event.
> 
> Surely as far as business is concerned, it would be much better if there were signs in english which is a language that most people have a basic understanding.
> 
> I was just thinking about the business side of it.


 
okay, okay I appologise forget I said it!!


----------



## Lester Cheong

aww the little frog looks so cuute in the tank.. hope its ok.. ive forgotten your name and your friend's (frilled lizard).. my boa is recovering from the trip, im just gonna let her chill for a few days


----------



## Lester Cheong

im absolutely shattered, didnt get myself and my mexican boa back 2 central London till about 5am. have thoroughly enjoyed myself. Thanks Steve and Tony for organising it... the knowledge sharing and echange of experience was truely invaluable. The show was awesome, a bit overwhelming.. at one point i couldnt cope with the meyhem and had to sit down and talk 2 the orchids for a bit.. i hope my little boa recovers from the trip and feeds when she is ready!! made some great friends upstairs of coach 2.. cant remember everyone's names, please drop me a message to refresh my memory... the 2 lovely girls (frill lizard and pacman frog), Naja Naja thanx for the lift back 2 st.albans, Scots Corn and Royal breeder who knows SOOO much about every single color morph on earth..Barnsley Madonna fan (cant wait for the new album!!!) and her Chinese Water Dragon sky-diving boyfriend and not forgetting Asbo-Chic Sheffield boy for being such a riot (hope your little bloods havent eaten your fingers yet!) find me on FB cheers guys xxx Lester Cheong


----------



## Dexter

clive1973 said:


> okay, okay I appologise forget I said it!!


No need to apologise though, maybe you are right, it's just what I felt at the time.


----------



## Dexter

[email protected] said:


> im absolutely shattered, didnt get myself and my mexican boa back 2 central London till about 5am. have thoroughly enjoyed myself. Thanks Steve and Tony for organising it... the knowledge sharing and echange of experience was truely invaluable. The show was awesome, a bit overwhelming.. at one point i couldnt cope with the meyhem and had to sit down and talk 2 the orchids for a bit.. i hope my little boa recovers from the trip and feeds when she is ready!! made some great friends upstairs of coach 2.. cant remember everyone's names, please drop me a message to refresh my memory... the 2 lovely girls (frill lizard and pacman frog), Naja Naja thanx for the lift back 2 st.albans, Scots Corn and Royal breeder who knows SOOO much about every single color morph on earth..Barnsley Madonna fan (cant wait for the new album!!!) and her Chinese Water Dragon sky-diving boyfriend and not forgetting Asbo-Chic Sheffield boy for being such a riot (hope your little bloods havent eaten your fingers yet!) find me on FB cheers guys xxx Lester Cheong


Was it you who I reminded to go back and get paperwork and receipt for the boa you bought ? :crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> No need to apologise though, maybe you are right, it's just what I felt at the time.


The people who were storing animals and boxes not being able to speak much english was pretty aweful.


----------



## Jake89

The pastel Royal (Bob Clark Lemon Line)










The Aru GTP










The Biak x Sorong










Salmon Hypo Boa










Brazilian Rainbow Boa










Garden Phase ATB's PAIR
Female










Male


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Becky said:


> Did i speak to you?


yep............


----------



## Lester Cheong

Dexter said:


> Was it you who I reminded to go back and get paperwork and receipt for the boa you bought ? :crazy:


yes! hi thanx for the tip! here's hoping the german breeder who sold me this boa is right. that it wont grow to more than 4 ft!! what did u get in the end? i will put some pix of her in her viv once she settles in... thanx Lester


----------



## Fill

I'm liking the biak x sorong Jake mate : victory:

Glad you all had a good time too guys


----------



## jungleboy

Hello to P (palmanda), Paul chase, and Nige (corn morphs) who I met at Hamm I saw a couple of others but didn't get to speak


----------



## madaboutreptiles

jungleboy said:


> Hello to P (palmanda), Paul chase, and Nige (corn morphs) who I met at Hamm I saw a couple of others but didn't get to speak


It was good to meet you mate..............BG will be soooo jealous...:lol2:


----------



## Jake89

: victory:


Jake89 said:


> The pastel Royal (Bob Clark Lemon Line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aru GTP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Biak x Sorong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salmon Hypo Boa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brazilian Rainbow Boa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garden Phase ATB's PAIR
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male


THIS IS ONLY THE SNAKE SIDE OF THINGS I BOUGHT IN HAMM LOL AND THERE ARE PLENTY OF BETTER PICS OF EACH OF THEM IN THE SNAKE PICTURE SECTION :lol2:


----------



## Becky

Palmanda said:


> It was good to meet you mate..............BG will be soooo jealous...:lol2:


Ooooh were you with Paul Chase??


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Becky said:


> Ooooh were you with Paul Chase??


 

I was the shy and quiet one sitting at the back with paul........:lol2:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> I was the shy and quiet one sitting at the back with paul........:lol2:


You shy and quiet never :lol2:


----------



## Becky

Shy and quiet? :lol: Stood talking to us at the cambridge station? Bought a load of corns?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Becky said:


> Shy and quiet? :lol: Stood talking to us at the cambridge station? Bought a load of corns?


That will be me.........:no1:



The one who HATES SPIDERS!!!!!!!............:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> You shy and quiet never :lol2:


so are they Gay then?????????:whistling2:


----------



## Becky

Palmanda said:


> That will be me.........:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> The one who HATES SPIDERS!!!!!!!............:lol2:


Ah yes :lol2: Need some taste man! Get a spider!


----------



## biglad52002

neminf said:


> I asked for a coffee she made two and when I said I only wanted one she went to make another one :bash:, and Paul (aka biglad?) had one of those burger thingys


 
it wasnt bad ive had worse lol
was it chicken you decide !


----------



## Dexter

Jake89 said:


> : victory:
> 
> THIS IS ONLY THE SNAKE SIDE OF THINGS I BOUGHT IN HAMM LOL AND THERE ARE PLENTY OF BETTER PICS OF EACH OF THEM IN THE SNAKE PICTURE SECTION :lol2:


Very nice snakes Jake, well done : victory:


----------



## biglad52002

Palmanda said:


> so are they Gay then?????????:whistling2:


 
ha ha not saying owt !!

just kidding fellas
cheers for the laugh anyway

Paul


----------



## madaboutreptiles

biglad52002 said:


> ha ha not saying owt !!
> 
> just kidding fellas
> cheers for the laugh anyway
> 
> Paul


 
It's all in done in the best possible taste............: victory:


----------



## biglad52002

cheeky jenny on the other thread lol !

damn shes onto me

only jealous cos i have more handbags then her ! :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

biglad52002 said:


> cheeky jenny on the other thread lol !
> 
> damn shes onto me
> 
> only jealous cos i have more handbags then her ! :lol2:


I reckon she's jealous too......:lol2:


My thread got locked anyway..............:censor:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> I reckon she's jealous too......:lol2:
> 
> 
> My thread got locked anyway..............:censor:


Yeah I really want his handbag :lol2:, and yeah another thread bites the dust :bash:, at least lukendaniel can take a joke :no1:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> Yeah I really want his handbag :lol2:, and yeah another thread bites the dust :bash:, at least lukendaniel can take a joke :no1:


 
They are a couple of good lads.........they did keep us amused in the cafe....:no1:


----------



## ukgeckos

who was the kid on coach 2 with the white shell suit top on who was counting names. he came up and said not to bother getting a kitty together for the drivers as they were crap!!!
thought that was ott would like to see him drive that many people to germany and back. all he seemed to do was moan and swear!


----------



## Faith

ukgeckos said:


> who was the kid on coach 2 with the white shell suit top on who was counting names. he came up and said not to bother getting a kitty together for the drivers as they were crap!!!
> thought that was ott would like to see him drive that many people to germany and back. all he seemed to do was moan and swear!


That KID was steves son!
and to be honest i personally think he did a good job considering he had a coach full of passengers to keep under controll all the way from scotland!


Any who i enjoyed the trip next time we are gagging jake so we can get some sleep lol 

Thanks for everyone on coach one for putting their hands in their pockets for the drivers you were all really generous and not one of you didnt give me some money lol and you even behaved your selfs when i was doing the head count :notworthy:


----------



## Jake89

Faith said:


> That KID was steves son!
> and to be honest i personally think he did a good job considering he had a coach full of passengers to keep under controll all the way from scotland!
> 
> 
> Any who i enjoyed the trip next time we are gagging jake so we can get some sleep lol
> 
> Thanks for everyone on coach one for putting their hands in their pockets for the drivers you were all really generous and not one of you didnt give me some money lol and you even behaved your selfs when i was doing the head count :notworthy:


and when i head counted lol apart from jase boa wavng his hands around! grrrr lol


----------



## ukgeckos

I knew he was part of the organising team but simply thought he was very rude!


----------



## purejurrasic

ukgeckos said:


> I knew he was part of the organising team but simply thought he was very rude!


Your comment is taken onboard, but I think you will find that up until that point he was a fine example of how a teenager should be.

He was no more rude than I was, only difference being he expressed it outwardly, I just bit my lip.

To be honest, swearing is just one way to be rude, and the whole team had, by then, experianced rudeness from some passengers in one shape or form.

And it should be remembered that we did miss the train, albit by 15 mins.

Anyways, as i say, point taken !


----------



## Faith

Jake89 said:


> and when i head counted lol apart from jase boa wavng his hands around! grrrr lol


And him laying in the aslie lol 

I didnt hear anyone moan about steves son to be honest and there were quite a few people on coach 2 that i spoke to including Hamish who was on the coach all the way from Scotland with him


----------



## cornmorphs

well done steve and tony, i have to say that trip very well.. nice to meet a load of new people there too.
all in all a great weekend, always tiring, but always worth it.
anyone who hasnt been on the coach and wants an easy trip with no driving or went on the 1st two (the disaster ones) then you should look into the next one...


----------



## Hamish

ukgeckos said:


> who was the kid on coach 2 with the white shell suit top on who was counting names. he came up and said not to bother getting a kitty together for the drivers as they were crap!!!
> thought that was ott would like to see him drive that many people to germany and back. all he seemed to do was moan and swear!


that kid was the one that got a kitty together even though the drivers were a bit on the crap side. 
missed the turn for ashford costing 25-30 mins meaning those on from edinburgh didnt have time for a bite to eat, 
they got lost twice on the way to get fuel, 
missed the duty free turn off so had to do a u-turn, 
after duty free went the wrong way so had to do another u-turn and in general just took bloody ages to do anything. 
all of this done while they were using a sat nav and as i was sitting the closest to them i could hear them curse "ffs i have missed another turn"

as for the swearing and moaning done by a teenager on a journey from edinburgh to germany taking 24 hours without a decent food stop, i personally think he was very well behaved. i dont know about you but when i was his age i would have been a lot worse than he was unless of course you were the model teenager that done nothing wrong.
i am 33 and i can tell you if you want rude then just ask me exactly what i thought of the travel to germany and you will see what rude really is!!!


----------



## purejurrasic

Thanks nige

We do try to learn from each trip, this was the best yet, but we still have some tweaking to do.

Never going to please everyone, but we try hard.

Its a shame there were some losses, but we have been racking our brains and honetly dont think there was anything we done that caused them.

We are looking at things, so the next shoud be the best ever !


----------



## purejurrasic

Hamish said:


> that kid was the one that got a kitty together even though the drivers were a bit on the crap side.
> missed the turn for ashford costing 25-30 mins meaning those on from edinburgh didnt have time for a bite to eat,
> they got lost twice on the way to get fuel,
> missed the duty free turn off so had to do a u-turn,
> after duty free went the wrong way so had to do another u-turn and in general just took bloody ages to do anything.
> all of this done while they were using a sat nav and as i was sitting the closest to them i could hear them curse "ffs i have missed another turn"
> 
> as for the swearing and moaning done by a teenager on a journey from edinburgh to germany taking 24 hours without a decent food stop, i personally think he was very well behaved. i dont know about you but when i was his age i would have been a lot worse than he was unless of course you were the model teenager that done nothing wrong.
> i am 33 and i can tell you if you want rude then just ask me exactly what i thought of the travel to germany and you will see what rude really is!!!


The other thing to remember is that Steve and I spent loads of time and money ensuring that company had all the details, and times etc, they themselves confirmed times, they agreed they knew locations of duty frees, we told them not to make drivers wear uniforms, we told them to ensure the coach was fully working.

In short, there were quite a few things we had been assured of that didnt happen, so what to do, cancel it all or press ahead?

of course we were p***d off, only we kinda kept quite cos we had 70 people on board !


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> Thanks nige
> 
> We do try to learn from each trip, this was the best yet, but we still have some tweaking to do.
> 
> Never going to please everyone, but we try hard.
> 
> Its a shame there were some losses, but we have been racking our brains and honetly dont think there was anything we done that caused them.
> 
> We are looking at things, so the next shoud be the best ever !


i was told that someone had lost something.. i dont know of anything myself tho.. all mine arrived well and look good, so personally it went quite well for me.


----------



## Diablo

Lol


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> i was told that someone had lost something.. i dont know of anything myself tho.. all mine arrived well and look good, so personally it went quite well for me.


Yes, 1 whole box containg 25 asst snakes perished, cause of death is not yet known.

In addition, some delicate geckos died, but we we not informed of them, and we did make arrangements for the same species which arrived back fine.

We do have a report regarding something on coach 1, but the loss does not tally with the declaration forms, so not sure yet

Also a viper gecko, but the owner has not contacted us.

Its always a shame when it happens, but travel always carries a risk, and the proportionaly small number involved does tend to show in general our plans worked.

All in all, a few downsides, but it went well, especially as 10 mins before the coaches arrived late at ashford I was on the phone pleading the case to eurotunnel who were trying to enforce thier rules on missed departures, hence the fast turnaround !!!


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Lol


i'm still waiting to see mine, i know there are some coz i got woke up by the flash lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Lol


oh, thats nasty, does becci always wake up to that sight !!!
poor girl !


----------



## Diablo

Here you go nige


----------



## cornmorphs

Diablo said:


> Here you go nige


thats not a good one lol.. what the hell was i doing there?


----------



## Diablo

cornmorphs said:


> thats not a good one lol.. what the hell was i doing there?


God knows mate was just before the euro tunnel on the way back when i was taking photos lol.


----------



## cornmorphs

i think thats when i jumped up in front of the camera lol


----------



## Diablo

thats the one lol


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, quality...


----------



## ukgeckos

Was entertaining when T-bo took a pic of you sleeping cornmorphs and then you woke when the flash went off.


----------



## Dexter

purejurrasic said:


> And it should be remembered that we did miss the train, albit by 15 mins.


I was not gonna comment, but since you did, I will 

By the way, who decides how long we stay in each break ?

I might be in the minority so that's why I haven't complaint, and I'm not writting this to moan, just to try and understand human nature.

I have big troubles sleeping on buses, so a trip like this is torture for me. in a trip like this every minute counts, because the quicker it goes the quicker I'll get to my bed.

So it does quietly pisses me off that sometimes you don't understand what's going on, and you sit on the bus for bloody ages while IMO you should have been on our way a lot earlier.

I'll give you an example. On the way back we stopped at a petrol station to buy food, etc. IMO 20 minutes would be more than enough for everyone to go get food, toilet, stretch the legs, have a ***, load up and set off.

But instead we stayed there for nearly an hour which was where we missed the train back :roll:

We stayed there for at least 50 minutes per my counting, and 50 minutes would be enough for me to have a proper dinner, go to the toilet, have a shower, brush my teeth, smoke 5 **** (if I smoked) and run 10 laps around the coach : victory:


----------



## minnow!

my review- hamm was awesome... cheers for organising it all guys ... i had a wicked time.

unfortunatly the male cb viper gecko(teratelopsis fasciata) i got out there didnt make it back  sad... but i guess its just one of those things with shipping animals? maybe just a bit to much for the little guy? ... my other purchase a gargoyle gecko (rhacodactylus auriculatus) was fine and is already eating and seems very well.

once again, cheers for the trip! and i will be doing it again.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Dexter said:


> I was not gonna comment, but since you did, I will
> 
> By the way, who decides how long we stay in each break ?
> 
> I might be in the minority so that's why I haven't complaint, and I'm not writting this to moan, just to try and understand human nature.
> 
> I have big troubles sleeping on buses, so a trip like this is torture for me. in a trip like this every minute counts, because the quicker it goes the quicker I'll get to my bed.
> 
> So it does quietly pisses me off that sometimes you don't understand what's going on, and you sit on the bus for bloody ages while IMO you should have be on our way a lot earlier.
> 
> I'll give you an example. On the way back we stopped at a petrol station to buy food, etc. IMO 20 minutes would be more than enough for everyone to go get food, toilet, stretch the legs have a ***, load up and set off.
> 
> But instead we stayed there for nearly an hour which was where we missed the train back :roll:
> 
> We stayed there for at least 50 minutes per my counting, and 50 minutes would be enough for me to have a proper dinner, go to the toilet, have a shower, brush my teeth, smoke 5 **** (if I smoked) and run 10 laps around the coach : victory:


we left hamm about 20 mnutes late as someone had a siezure in the car park and a paramedic on one of our coaches was assisting

The break on the way back was planned as the drivers have to have a 45 minute break after a certain amount of driving. All breaks there and back are planned to keep within the driving regs that coach drivers have, that is why coach 2 had 4 drivers, the last two being those that took us across

Did you ee the q in the shop, that took 35 minutes to clear and yes if the paramedic left the poor bloke to have his siezure i am sure that we would have mad our crossing, but hay ho. I dont think youll find any medical proffesional that will walk away from a situation where they can be of help


----------



## Dexter

tarantulabarn said:


> we left hamm about 20 mnutes late as someone had a siezure in the car park and a paramedic on one of our coaches was assisting
> 
> The break on the way back was planned as the drivers have to have a 45 minute break after a certain amount of driving. All breaks there and back are planned to keep within the driving regs that coach drivers have, that is why coach 2 had 4 drivers, the last two being those that took us across
> 
> Did you ee the q in the shop, that took 35 minutes to clear and yes if the paramedic left the poor bloke to have his siezure i am sure that we would have mad our crossing, but hay ho. I dont think youll find any medical proffesional that will walk away from a situation where they can be of help


Fair points, as I said, it might be just me who have no patience : victory:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Dexter said:


> Fair points, as I said, it might be just me who have no patience : victory:


Nah its not just you, me and tony used to drive as a living doing 1000s of mile a week, i cant do it now, i cant stand the miles and miles of road before you get anywhere


----------



## Jase Boa

SteveL said:


> HAHA who was the drunken bloke on the floor :lol2:


I wasn't drunk! Being 6ft tall on a coach with no leg room means an uncomfortable Jase. Was far more comfy on the floor and I managed to get some shut eye


----------



## purejurrasic

Another thing dex...

We tell them 20 mins, then at 18 mins after the smoke, they 'just ' run for a wee, then buy some crisps.

then we have to ensure everyone is back on the coach.

I can promise you, if our driver had his way we wouldnt stop at all !!!


----------



## purejurrasic

minnow! said:


> my review- hamm was awesome... cheers for organising it all guys ... i had a wicked time.
> 
> unfortunatly the male cb viper gecko(teratelopsis fasciata) i got out there didnt make it back  sad... but i guess its just one of those things with shipping animals? maybe just a bit to much for the little guy? ... my other purchase a gargoyle gecko (rhacodactylus auriculatus) was fine and is already eating and seems very well.
> 
> once again, cheers for the trip! and i will be doing it again.


 
You have a PM

Tony


----------



## Jase Boa

In all it was a good trip, all be it rushed at every point, it was good fun.

Best thing I bought was an extra bacon bap from the Ashford truck stop on Friday night - meant I had a nice breakfast when we rolled up at Hamm an hour before the cafe opened :no1:

I'm pleased with my purchases, although as a snake man coming away from there with 3 frogs, a spider and a day gecko, I'm a bit surprised :lol2:

I thought the variety of species was good but the prices of snakes were silly at most stalls.

I'm glad I didnt take any more money with me or I'd have come away with a poly box full of Panther chams :blush:


----------



## purejurrasic

Jase Boa said:


> In all it was a good trip, all be it rushed at every point, it was good fun.


Fair point, and it seemed as if everything worked against us this trip, what with the traffic on the way, the incident in the car park, so many not having filled in the forms until the last minute, then not knowing that the animals they wanted to bring back were protected.

And of course the weather on the way back slowed us a touch.

We are looking at the times again, sods law says nothing will go wrong next time and we are all waiting around !


----------



## Dexter

By the way, who was the bloke snoring like a thunder in coach 2 ? :crazy:


----------



## BecciBoo

I thought it was a fantastic trip...lack of sleep and proper food was all part of the fun, a bit like going to a festival...lol! People shouldn't really be expecting any more on a 48hour coach trip! If they want luxury then they should fly and stay in a hotel....:whistling2: 

I think we should defo gag or drug Jake next time so he's quiet for at least some of the way. :lol2:

Anyway, we both had a great time and thank you very much for organising it, :notworthy: we will surely be coming again.  It was great to meet people.

Oh and sorry if I was a little grumpy :lol2:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> By the way, who was the bloke snoring like a thunder in coach 2 ? :crazy:


At the front?


----------



## Jase Boa

BecciBoo said:


> I think we should defo gag or drug Jake next time so he's quiet for at least some of the way. :lol2:


Funniest part of the trip was when Jake was drunk from lack of sleep, staggering around like a hobo :lol2:


----------



## the keeper

hi and thanks it was a brill trip thanks to all steves son and his m8 where a1 at the job they did as there only 16 well done


----------



## BecciBoo

Jase Boa said:


> Funniest part of the trip was when Jake was drunk from lack of sleep, staggering around like a hobo :lol2:


And then minutes later....



Diablo said:


> Lol


:lol2:


----------



## Dexter

Robbie said:


> At the front?


Nope at the back opposite the stairs :whistling2:


----------



## Robbie

Dexter said:


> Nope at the back opposite the stairs :whistling2:


Ah I dunno.


----------



## Athravan

Fed all my snakes I got today, just a quick small meal in case any of them were ravenous. Nothing came with a last feed or feedng guide so no realistic idea of when they are actually due...

I was very happy that 2 out of 5 of the royals and all of the boas that were on live from the states (it's the norm there) took defrost no problem at all within a few mins and I hope more of the royals will take it overnight.

All 14 of the corn/rat snakes I got took meals within 10 mins of being offered, which is my best result for getting back from a show yet


----------



## purejurrasic

Athravan said:


> Fed all my snakes I got today, just a quick small meal in case any of them were ravenous. Nothing came with a last feed or feedng guide so no realistic idea of when they are actually due...
> 
> I was very happy that 2 out of 5 of the royals and all of the boas that were on live from the states (it's the norm there) took defrost no problem at all within a few mins and I hope more of the royals will take it overnight.
> 
> All 14 of the corn/rat snakes I got took meals within 10 mins of being offered, which is my best result for getting back from a show yet


Thats great, and after such a short time as well.


----------



## Dexter

I'll be feeding the taipan I got later on tonight. Can't wait : victory:



























Just joking :crazy:


----------



## Robbie

Well in an odd turn of events when I got home I finished a new box of CrunchyNut Cornflakes and went out to a pub quiz. Got back Monday morning to find that my female hondy (Hamm bought) had managed to escape.
:bash:
So the hunt begins.


----------



## Jase Boa

Dexter said:


> I'll be feeding the taipan I got later on tonight. Can't wait : victory:
> 
> 
> Just joking :crazy:


*I wish I was - mine escaped in the cargo bay* :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky

was good tireing but good, and i didnt feel sick which was good!!! scarey last minitue rush at the end!!! woke up by the sound of the '''5 mins till cambridge, 5 mins till cambridge'' eeek!!

then when we got there we coudlnt find our geckos, panic!! ended up cryign my eyes out, was awful.. think lack of sleep helped. Then a nice guy.. peter i think heis name was, tried to get in to help, and got told off for standing on the wheel to get into the coach holding area... which wound me up...

food , we got loads of food, took loads with us, and then got told we coudlnt use teh hot water, which ruined all our plans, had no food left, that was annoying.

apart from that!!!

great trip and came home with loads of geckos etc etc


1.1 uro phant
1.1 uro gunthers
1.1 e. Ag
0.1 leo
1.4.1 gargoyle

brilliant


----------



## Robbie

freekygeeky said:


> was good tireing but good, and i didnt feel sick which was good!!! scarey last minitue rush at the end!!! woke up by the sound of the '''5 mins till cambridge, 5 mins till cambridge'' eeek!!
> 
> then when we got there we coudlnt find our geckos, panic!! ended up cryign my eyes out, was awful.. think lack of sleep helped. Then a nice guy.. peter i think heis name was, tried to get in to help, and got told off for standing on the wheel to get into the coach holding area... which wound me up...
> 
> food , we got loads of food, took loads with us, and then got told we coudlnt use teh hot water, which ruined all our plans, had no food left, that was annoying.
> 
> apart from that!!!
> 
> great trip and came home with loads of geckos etc etc
> 
> 
> 1.1 uro phant
> 1.1 uro gunthers
> 1.1 e. Ag
> 0.1 leo
> 1.4.1 gargoyle
> 
> brilliant


I PROMISE I shall send those snakes skins out sometime this week!


----------



## Faith

Gina hun you could have used the hot water when the coach was moving lol just not when it was standing still as the engine heats the water up lol 
You should of said.


----------



## freekygeeky

i did sayyy... i was doing it and then the coach man driver, who was EVIL ... lol told me off '' ill use too much water,...''


Faith said:


> Gina hun you could have used the hot water when the coach was moving lol just not when it was standing still as the engine heats the water up lol
> You should of said.


----------



## Jase Boa

freekygeeky said:


> the coach man driver, who was EVIL ... lol told me off '' ill use too much water,...''


He kept talking to me as if I had three heads too :bash:


----------



## Diablo

Jase thats because you were drunk you loon or is it goon 


The incident of your right nut was a bit funny 


Can't beat Young_Gun jumping at customs after I had informed him they will shoot you if you cross the line and then the engine made a noise and it scared him  then upstairs when I told him customs wanted him and he was worried he asked why I said because they want to point and laugh for jumping at the engine.


The other good one was were Jake and I told the women the show was cancelled when we got there because something had happened and she went to ask Steve was classical.

Also ...................................................................................................


The monkey in the seat next to me near the door kept talking toooooo much and he's other half was annoyed because her feet smelt :?


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> The monkey in the seat next to me near the door kept talking toooooo much and he's other half was annoyed because her feet smelt :?


Yeah, all the talk of primates being brought back and becci brings her own WITH her !!


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Yeah, all the talk of primates being brought back and becci brings her own WITH her !!


LMAO - I hope she bought the correct paper work for him


----------



## Jase Boa

Diablo said:


> Jase thats because you were drunk you loon or is it goon
> 
> 
> The incident of your right nut was a bit funny
> 
> 
> Can't beat Young_Gun jumping at customs after I had informed him they will shoot you if you cross the line and then the engine made a noise and it scared him  then upstairs when I told him customs wanted him and he was worried he asked why I said because they want to point and laugh for jumping at the engine.
> 
> 
> The other good one was were Jake and I told the women the show was cancelled when we got there because something had happened and she went to ask Steve was classical.
> 
> Also ...................................................................................................
> 
> 
> The monkey in the seat next to me near the door kept talking toooooo much and he's other half was annoyed because her feet smelt :?


 
Why does everyone think I was drunk?! :crazy:

And no, the incident of my right nut was not a bit funny - it bloody ached for ages!!

:lol2: I'd forgotten about Roy pooing himself when he'd thought the French were shooting at him! And then again when he thought they were gonna arrest him for it, haha


----------



## Jase Boa

purejurrasic said:


> Yeah, all the talk of primates being brought back and becci brings her own WITH her !!


 
LMFAO


----------



## Diablo

LMAO - It was mint mate he's face was a picture lmao..

you need to edit your post you swore tut tut


----------



## bloodcorn

Diablo said:


> The other good one was were Jake and I told the women the show was cancelled when we got there because something had happened and she went to ask Steve was classical.


Yeah wasn't that Miss Moose, she was in a right panic :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Jase Boa said:


> :lol2: I'd forgotten about Roy shitting himself when he'd thought the French were shooting at him! And then again when he thought they were gonna arrest him for it, haha


I missed that, would have made my day !


----------



## Diablo

neminf said:


> Yeah wasn't that Miss Moose, she was in a right panic :lol2:


I think it was yeah LMAO


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> I missed that, would have made my day !


Lol Tony It was classical...............


----------



## Jase Boa

Diablo said:


> LMAO - It was mint mate he's face was a picture lmao..
> 
> you need to edit your post you swore tut tut


What made his reaction worse was that we'd just been talking about the French taking people away :lol2:

I thought the forum automatically 'starred' swear words :blush:


----------



## bloodcorn

Diablo said:


> I think it was yeah LMAO


Yeah if I remember right Steves reply was "do you really think we'd be standing here laughing if the f*****g show was cancelled"

:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Jase Boa said:


> What made his reaction worse was that we'd just been talking about the French taking people away :lol2:
> 
> I thought the forum automatically 'starred' swear words :blush:


lol only one word gets starred you ******* ****** so don't start under ******* stand lol


----------



## Diablo

neminf said:


> Yeah if I remember right Steves reply was "do you really think we'd be standing here laughing if the f*****g show was cancelled"
> 
> :lol2:


LMAO - Moose was funny you should of seen her face me and jake was in stiches when she walked off LMAO


----------



## bloodcorn

Diablo said:


> LMAO - Moose was funny you should of seen her face me and jake was in stiches when she walked off LMAO


Anybody would think she was blonde LMAO


----------



## LFG

tarantulabarn said:


> Did you ee the q in the shop, that took 35 minutes to clear and yes if the paramedic left the poor bloke to have his siezure i am sure that we would have mad our crossing, but hay ho. I dont think youll find any medical proffesional that will walk away from a situation where they can be of help


Just to clarify, I'm an A+E nurse and he was not just having a seizure, though I can understand why it may have seeemed that way. I'm still not entirely sure what was going on with him, he didnt fit any of the classic presentations, but I see people fitting every day and this was more.

The main reason I stayed is because I felt he was at risk of a respiratory/cardiac arrest, and none of the bystanders knew CPR or had the airway management tools I carry. Looking into the ambulance as we pulled away it seemed unfortunately that's exactly what happened, as they had appeared to have started chest compressions. 

Had I been able to leave I would have, and I apologise for the delay to everyone's journey, however if I feel someone's life is in danger, that will always take priority. 

Not having a go at anyone, I appreciate your frustrations, just wanted folk to know I stayed close for a reason. 

Was it really 20 minutes?


----------



## BecciBoo

LFG said:


> Just to clarify, I'm an A+E nurse and he was not just having a seizure, though I can understand why it may have seeemed that way. I'm still not entirely sure what was going on with him, he didnt fit any of the classic presentations, but I see people fitting every day and this was more.
> 
> The main reason I stayed is because I felt he was at risk of a respiratory/cardiac arrest, and none of the bystanders knew CPR or had the airway management tools I carry. Looking into the ambulance as we pulled away it seemed unfortunately that's exactly what happened, as they had appeared to have started chest compressions.
> 
> Had I been able to leave I would have, and I apologise for the delay to everyone's journey, however if I feel someone's life is in danger, that will always take priority.
> 
> Not having a go at anyone, I appreciate your frustrations, just wanted folk to know I stayed close for a reason.
> 
> Was it really 20 minutes?


I dont think you need to explain or apologise what so ever...you did what you had too!


----------



## Athravan

LFG said:


> Just to clarify, I'm an A+E nurse and he was not just having a seizure, though I can understand why it may have seeemed that way. I'm still not entirely sure what was going on with him, he didnt fit any of the classic presentations, but I see people fitting every day and this was more.
> 
> The main reason I stayed is because I felt he was at risk of a respiratory/cardiac arrest, and none of the bystanders knew CPR or had the airway management tools I carry. Looking into the ambulance as we pulled away it seemed unfortunately that's exactly what happened, as they had appeared to have started chest compressions.
> 
> Had I been able to leave I would have, and I apologise for the delay to everyone's journey, however if I feel someone's life is in danger, that will always take priority.
> 
> Not having a go at anyone, I appreciate your frustrations, just wanted folk to know I stayed close for a reason.
> 
> Was it really 20 minutes?


Well done you for helping out is all I can say!


----------



## bloodcorn

LFG said:


> Just to clarify, I'm an A+E nurse and he was not just having a seizure, though I can understand why it may have seeemed that way. I'm still not entirely sure what was going on with him, he didnt fit any of the classic presentations, but I see people fitting every day and this was more.
> 
> The main reason I stayed is because I felt he was at risk of a respiratory/cardiac arrest, and none of the bystanders knew CPR or had the airway management tools I carry. Looking into the ambulance as we pulled away it seemed unfortunately that's exactly what happened, as they had appeared to have started chest compressions.
> 
> Had I been able to leave I would have, and I apologise for the delay to everyone's journey, however if I feel someone's life is in danger, that will always take priority.
> 
> Not having a go at anyone, I appreciate your frustrations, just wanted folk to know I stayed close for a reason.
> 
> Was it really 20 minutes?


Yeah I fully understand what you're saying I'm into my second year of nurse training and although I wouldn't feel comfortable doing what you did as I don't feel I have enough knowledge, when anything happens you go into nurse mode automatically


----------



## Diablo

neminf said:


> Anybody would think she was blonde LMAO


Not saying nothing :?


----------



## bloodcorn

Diablo said:


> Not saying nothing :?


Neither should I :whistling2:, 


















I'm blonde lmao


----------



## Diablo

neminf said:


> Neither should I :whistling2:,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blonde lmao


Who was you then on the coach lmao no one actually came to speak to me well the odd few did and had some dodgey looks from one guy lmao.


----------



## LFG

Athravan said:


> Well done you for helping out is all I can say!


Turned out there wasnt a great deal for me to do, just keep an eye on where it was heading. 

But that lot aside, I think I might have to do the Hamm thing again in a year or so.. the coach journey was a bit long (perhaps a coach with wings next year Steve?) but Hamm was well above my expectations and prices on what I went for were excellent (though some things seemed to be more expensive than here). Hiccups aside not a bad way to spend a day or so and would recommend it to anyone who hasnt been.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> Neither should I :whistling2:,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm blonde lmao


 
Cant say I'd noticed..................:no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Diablo said:


> Who was you then on the coach lmao no one actually came to speak to me well the odd few did and had some dodgey looks from one guy lmao.


I was upstairs on your coach :lol2: we were the ones making all the noise on the way there :whistling2:

that was lukendaniel, mr dimmu and big lad 52002 I was quiet honest :whistling2:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> Cant say I'd noticed..................:no1:


really :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> really :lol2:


have you booked for the next one yet????????


----------



## titch

Can i just ask if there were any Rosy Boa's at Hamm at all?? :no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> have you booked for the next one yet????????


Its not bookable yet is it, we are hopefully both going to the next one, can't wait:lol2:


----------



## Hamish

Diablo said:


> Who was you then on the coach lmao no one actually came to speak to me well the odd few did and had some dodgey looks from one guy lmao.


thats cause you are an arrogant git that just posts no matter what others feel, there is not a filter between your thoughts and your fingers :lol2:
which is probably why we got on ok at the show cause i have on occasion posted without consideration to others censor: em if they dont like me i dont care) and have been accused of being arrogant (see previous bracket):lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> Its not bookable yet is it, we are hopefully both going to the next one, can't wait:lol2:


Hopefully I will be home so I can go...........even just for the day out


----------



## pankthesnake

neminf said:


> really :lol2:


i had noticed :lol2:


----------



## Hamish

LFG said:


> Turned out there wasnt a great deal for me to do, just keep an eye on where it was heading.
> 
> But that lot aside, I think I might have to do the Hamm thing again in a year or so.. the coach journey was a bit long (perhaps a coach with wings next year Steve?) but Hamm was well above my expectations and prices on what I went for were excellent (though some things seemed to be more expensive than here). Hiccups aside not a bad way to spend a day or so and would recommend it to anyone who hasnt been.


even though at that point there was not much for you to do, in my opinion you done the right thing by being just incase the guy needed your help and you looked out for him e.g. making sure he was safe from choking ect as i saw you check his airways. 
plus i got an extra couple of smokes in : victory:


----------



## bloodcorn

pankthesnake said:


> i had noticed :lol2:


cheeky cow,
Palmanda I may be going on my own again :whistling2: are you going to the next one?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

pankthesnake said:


> i had noticed :lol2:


 
You gonna get it....:Na_Na_Na_Na:




neminf said:


> cheeky cow,
> Palmanda I may be going on my own again :whistling2: are you going to the next one?


I hope so...it all depends on my work schedule, if I am home I will go for sure.....:no1:


----------



## intravenous

> Just to clarify, I'm an A+E nurse and he was not just having a seizure, though I can understand why it may have seeemed that way. I'm still not entirely sure what was going on with him, he didnt fit any of the classic presentations, but I see people fitting every day and this was more.
> 
> The main reason I stayed is because I felt he was at risk of a respiratory/cardiac arrest, and none of the bystanders knew CPR or had the airway management tools I carry. Looking into the ambulance as we pulled away it seemed unfortunately that's exactly what happened, as they had appeared to have started chest compressions.
> 
> Had I been able to leave I would have, and I apologise for the delay to everyone's journey, however if I feel someone's life is in danger, that will always take priority.
> 
> Not having a go at anyone, I appreciate your frustrations, just wanted folk to know I stayed close for a reason.
> 
> Was it really 20 minutes?


Aha...are you the guy who had lots of bugs and ickle chameleons? I thought you weren't on the forum. If you are that guy then I was sitting next to you in the Hamm cafe after the show and we spoke to you about the ambulance guy in the kinder egg filled service station :razz:.



Hamish said:


> i have on occasion posted without consideration to others censor: em if they dont like me i dont care) and have been accused of being arrogant (see previous bracket):lol2:


...and you are a ridiculously loud snorer :roll:. There was one particularly horrific one that seemed to make Robbie jump out of his seat (he was sleeping at the time :roll. It was funny :razz:.

Who were the loud gits at the front of coach two?


----------



## LFG

intravenous said:


> Aha...are you the guy who had lots of bugs and ickle chameleons? I thought you weren't on the forum. If you are that guy then I was sitting next to you in the Hamm cafe after the show and we spoke to you about the ambulance guy in the kinder egg filled service station :razz:.


Yeah, thats me, I have an account here but really live on bugnation where I co-admin (hope I'm allowed to discuss other forums on here?).

The pygmy chameleons are settling well and slowly exploring their new home.. I found 3 eggs in their transport tub yesterday which I missed at the time, incubating them just in case but i think they'll have been too dry.


----------



## Hamish

intravenous said:


> Aha...are you the guy who had lots of bugs and ickle chameleons? I thought you weren't on the forum. If you are that guy then I was sitting next to you in the Hamm cafe after the show and we spoke to you about the ambulance guy in the kinder egg filled service station :razz:.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you are a ridiculously loud snorer :roll:. There was one particularly horrific one that seemed to make Robbie jump out of his seat (he was sleeping at the time :roll. It was funny :razz:.
> 
> Who were the loud gits at the front of coach two?


i did warn people regarding my snoring :lol2:


----------



## nicky

which one where you then intravenous as if you by Hamishes snoring and were by robbie you must have been near me??


----------



## intravenous

nicky said:


> which one where you then intravenous as if you by Hamishes snoring and were by robbie you must have been near me??


For most of the journey I was in the very front seat but once we left Ashford I was the one sitting in front of Hamish (with much regret :roll and opposite Robbie.


----------



## nicky

got it now you must be Lucy lol....i was right behind Robbie ...


----------



## intravenous

nicky said:


> got it now you must be Lucy lol....i was right behind Robbie ...


Yup, I'm Lucy...I knew which one you were :razz:. Did you get anything exciting?


----------



## nicky

got a female royal (normal) and a yeman chameleon both of which are doing great thanks what about you??


----------



## Diablo

So with that dodgey ape on board ( downstairs sitting next to becci ) Why didnt we get stopped at customs Tony/Steve?


----------



## intravenous

nicky said:


> got a female royal (normal) and a yeman chameleon both of which are doing great thanks what about you??


That's good to hear :smile:. I didn't buy anything but picked up a hypo stripe het lav corn. She seems to be happy enough but I'm just waiting to see if she eats :razz:.


----------



## minnow!

i couldnt sleep for toffee! my mate decided to use me as a pillow for the trip! im trying to put names to faces lol .... its hard!


----------



## freekygeeky

thats not what i heard!!! 



minnow! said:


> i couldnt sleep for toffee! my mate decided to use me as a pillow for the trip! im trying to put names to faces lol .... its hard!


----------



## minnow!

heard what? lol


----------



## Faith

Diablo said:


> So with that dodgey ape on board ( downstairs sitting next to becci ) Why didnt we get stopped at customs Tony/Steve?


Because we hid him down stairs and becci had him gagged with that evil look and those stinking feet lol.


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> So with that dodgey ape on board ( downstairs sitting next to becci ) Why didnt we get stopped at customs Tony/Steve?


We thought for a bit that it was going to happen as we passed the controls, has a few questions about what we were doing etc, where we had been, what we had on board, they went away to chat to each other, checked a list, then waved us on.

I guess we managed to demonstrate that the smuggling story was not true, and had demonstrated our co operation.


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> We thought for a bit that it was going to happen as we passed the controls, has a few questions about what we were doing etc, where we had been, what we had on board, they went away to chat to each other, checked a list, then waved us on.
> 
> I guess we managed to demonstrate that the smuggling story was not true, and had demonstrated our co operation.


Sound boss


----------



## purejurrasic

Diablo said:


> Sound boss


and dont you forget it :whip:

btw, i have found a super coach,

Fully air conditioned
Royal Class leather reclining seats around tables
U shaped conference lounge area
Display/office area options
Walk in toilet washroom
240 v supply suitable for laptop computer use
Wi-Fi
Multi screen Sky/DVD/Divix/Playstation
Large galley and menu options
Drinks & food refrigerators
Commercial microwave oven
Coffee percolator
Optional experienced hostess service
Privacy glass
Catering and bar facilities
Exterior vehicle corporate branding option
Landline air conditioning
14 cubic metre trailer facility ideal for exhibition use



















hopefully will get a price on it soon and its doable, cos it looks spot on !


----------



## Diablo

Im on that one  woot  


Sound Boss


----------



## Hamish

purejurrasic said:


> and dont you forget it :whip:
> 
> btw, i have found a super coach,
> 
> Fully air conditioned
> Royal Class leather reclining seats around tables
> U shaped conference lounge area
> Display/office area options
> Walk in toilet washroom
> 240 v supply suitable for laptop computer use
> Wi-Fi
> Multi screen Sky/DVD/Divix/Playstation
> Large galley and menu options
> Drinks & food refrigerators
> Commercial microwave oven
> Coffee percolator
> Optional experienced hostess service
> Privacy glass
> Catering and bar facilities
> Exterior vehicle corporate branding option
> Landline air conditioning
> 14 cubic metre trailer facility ideal for exhibition use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully will get a price on it soon and its doable, cos it looks spot on !


and youwill still get people moaning about something :censor:


----------



## Jake89

Diablo said:


> Im on that one  woot
> 
> 
> Sound Boss


who are you taking the piss outa saying 'Sound Boss' :lol2:

i think i will be on super coach too


----------



## Becky

Comfy seats ? 

Looks fab!


----------



## Paul Chase

Becky said:


> Comfy seats ?
> 
> Looks fab!


lmao bet if you still had this coach last week you would of still moaned:whistling2::whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: (just winding you up)


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Paul Chase said:


> lmao bet if you still had this coach last week you would of still moaned:whistling2::whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na: (just winding you up)


 

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## biglad52002

that coach looks great


----------



## minnow!

ahhhhhh wow! that would be insane!


----------



## cornmorphs

soon he'll be organising flights direct t the show lol


----------



## purejurrasic

cornmorphs said:


> soon he'll be organising flights direct t the show lol


We have spoken to Frank about getting space in the car park for our helicopter, hes gona get back to me !:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

purejurrasic said:


> We have spoken to Frank about getting space in the car park for our helicopter, hes gona get back to me !:whistling2:


good stuff, well dont put me on the bottom deck then :whistling2:


----------



## royalpython

I thought it was a good laugh on the coach, i was at the front intravenous, the guy who brought his sister who likes reptiles, but would never own one :lol:

It was loud at the front of coach two, but at the end of the day, we all need to sleep on the coach at some point, it's difficult though with so many people, it'll always be like this, so i won't complain about the noise, it's just something that has to happen i feel... otherwise the entire journey would just be quiet, allowing the odd person to sleep for 10mins or so.

That was a great card game you shown me, Marie knows the name of it, (or what they called it), and i don't think i can write it down :lol: I would have stuck around to say my good byes, but with us missing things, we wanted to head off fast to arrange getting home, and getting the snakes in their viv's

We had a problem though with getting home to Aberdeen, which i don't blame the organisers for. The person having a fit in the car park can hardly be taken blame for, as i'm sure everyone will agree with. We missed the tunnel, and we missed our bus home, and ended up forking out more cash for the train home... nobody can be blamed for this (mabe the coach? but.. hmmm). I actually deep down thought when i booked everything, i bet i'm late for that bus home, but ah well.. trying to predict a time to catch something that could unreliable anyway cant be easy.

Hamm was good, but i recommend others not to carry round a back pack all day with 10 magazines and other crap i never needed. I only wanted to brush my teeth and ended up taking this round with me!! My back was in agony :lol:

Our snakes seem fine, never tried feeding them yet, but feeding day looms tonight or tomorrow.

here's my favourite i picked up, a harlequin royal.


----------



## rob-stl-07

i really enjoyed it i got:
2 ksb
1 kingsnake


----------



## Robbie

LFG said:


> Yeah, thats me, I have an account here but really live on bugnation where I co-admin (hope I'm allowed to discuss other forums on here?).
> 
> The pygmy chameleons are settling well and slowly exploring their new home.. I found 3 eggs in their transport tub yesterday which I missed at the time, incubating them just in case but i think they'll have been too dry.


Ah yes. I was speaking to you in the cafe. About your Chams and Manti. You pointed out that one of the Chams had a black spot on it's flank/belly.


----------



## intravenous

royalpython said:


> I thought it was a good laugh on the coach, i was at the front intravenous, the guy who brought his sister who likes reptiles, but would never own one :lol:


I know which one you were :razz: (it was great meeting you and your sister )...I meant the other noisy ones, the English ones! As for the card game...yeah :roll:, I didn't really want to say what it was called. You can play it with jokers as well: they are a special card that you can play as whatever you want.

That's a nice royal too .


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> I know which one you were :razz: (it was great meeting you and your sister )...I meant the other noisy ones, the English ones! As for the card game...yeah :roll:, I didn't really want to say what it was called. You can play it with jokers as well: they are a special card that you can play as whatever you want.
> 
> That's a nice royal too .


That might. Emphasis on might have been me? 
Actually. I think you mean the chubbyish (no offence if the persons on here) bloke right at the front with a funny laugh? and the other one from saaaaaaafend? 

I just kept making random noises myself.
and was hilarious watching two blokes (there were a few of them) all cuddled up against eachother  
Always got the urge to shout "AWWWWWWWWWWWW GIVE US A CUDDLE" and i did shout it a bit lol


----------



## intravenous

Trice said:


> That might. Emphasis on might have been me?
> Actually. I think you mean the chubbyish (no offence if the persons on here) bloke right at the front with a funny laugh? and the other one from saaaaaaafend?
> 
> I just kept making random noises myself.
> and was hilarious watching two blokes (there were a few of them) all cuddled up against eachother
> Always got the urge to shout "AWWWWWWWWWWWW GIVE US A CUDDLE" and i did shout it a bit lol


Nope, I know which one you are too...I am up on my forum stalking 8). You were the one having the on and off groping sessions with Nige :razz:. And yup, that is the group I mean...right at the very front.


----------



## emma_fyfe

intravenous said:


> Nope, I know which one you are too...I am up on my forum stalking 8). You were the one having the on and off groping sessions with Nige :razz:. And yup, that is the group I mean...right at the very front.


where abouts were you sitting?


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> Nope, I know which one you are too...I am up on my forum stalking 8). You were the one having the on and off groping sessions with Nige :razz:. And yup, that is the group I mean...right at the very front.


Lmao! Why didnt you introduce yourself?
Nige loved my coming to jump on him and grabbing his nipples every now and then.
Even if he doesnt admit it!

He kept texting me to grab Emma's 'baps' and she'd tell me to grab his. So i grabbed both


----------



## intravenous

emma_fyfe said:


> where abouts were you sitting?


I was sitting in the very front row of the bus on the left (opposite to said loud English guys)...I'm the one with long blonde(ish) hair.



Trice said:


> Lmao! Why didnt you introduce yourself?
> Nige loved my coming to jump on him and grabbing his nipples every now and then.
> Even if he doesnt admit it!
> 
> He kept texting me to grab Emma's 'baps' and she'd tell me to grab his. So i grabbed both


I did speak to Dexter albeit very briefly :razz:...I could have introduced myself to Nige but you all seemed to be having such boob grabbing fun that I thought I'd leave you to it :roll:.


----------



## emma_fyfe

:lol2: we were wondering who you were! 



intravenous said:


> I was sitting in the very front row of the bus on the left (opposite to said loud English guys)...I'm the one with long blonde(ish) hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I did speak to Dexter albeit very briefly :razz:...I could have introduced myself to Nige but you all seemed to be having such boob grabbing fun that I thought I'd leave you to it :roll:.


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> I was sitting in the very front row of the bus on the left (opposite to said loud English guys)...I'm the one with long blonde(ish) hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I did speak to Dexter albeit very briefly :razz:...I could have introduced myself to Nige but you all seemed to be having such boob grabbing fun that I thought I'd leave you to it :roll:.


Now it clicks!
emma! I told you i recognised her! it was Intravenous! lol.
Was the loud one right at the front a member here?


----------



## intravenous

Stalkers :razz:...there have hardly been any pictures of me on here!

I don't know who the ones at the front were, that's why I asked :razz:! They were just opposite (and behind) me and I wondered if they were off of the forum.


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> Stalkers :razz:...there have hardly been any pictures of me on here!
> 
> I don't know who the ones at the front were, that's why I asked :razz:! They were just opposite (and behind) me and I wondered if they were off of the forum.



I know the one behind you said he was from southend.
didnt know where the other was from.
he kept talking about drinking a pint from the sick bucket and all?


----------



## intravenous

Trice said:


> I know the one behind you said he was from southend.
> didnt know where the other was from.
> he kept talking about drinking a pint from the sick bucket and all?


Yuhuh, that was one of his drunken antics stories. Most of the rest of the time was spend slagging off Scottish people :razz:. The one behind me had attractive arms :roll: and was giving Robbie some armpit action :lol:! Thats all I really remember about them, I didn't catch any usernames.


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> Yuhuh, that was one of his drunken antics stories. Most of the rest of the time was spend slagging off Scottish people :razz:. The one behind me had attractive arms :roll: and was giving Robbie some armpit action :lol:! Thats all I really remember about them, I didn't catch any usernames.


me either.
the people behind them (behind you) wouldnt talk to me 
Still you should have said hi!


----------



## Diablo

emma_fyfe said:


> :lol2: we were wondering who you were!


Did you and Trice enjoy the mirrors on the ceiling was a nice touch wasn't it


----------



## intravenous

Trice said:


> me either.
> the people behind them (behind you) wouldnt talk to me
> Still you should have said hi!


Behind them? In the front row there was me and Sarah on the left and on the right there was the two loud guys. In the second row there was Robbie and hot arms guy and on the right there was Johnny and his sister (from Aberdeen). Other than that I don't know who anyone else was.

Who was the guy with a pony tail and shaved sides :roll:?

And I've never spoken to you before, even on the forum :razz:...saying hi would be weird!


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> Behind them? In the front row there was me and Sarah on the left and on the right there was the two loud guys. In the second row there was Robbie and hot arms guy and on the right there was Johnny and his sister (from Aberdeen). Other than that I don't know who anyone else was.
> 
> Who was the guy with a pony tail and shaved sides :roll:?
> 
> And I've never spoken to you before, even on the forum :razz:...saying hi would be weird!


I'm talking about the people 2 rows behind you i think.
A young kid and a kid about 18-20?
The young one kept turning round so i tried talking, then i'm sure i saw the older one tell him not to talk to us :S

Shoulda said hi still!
The pony tail shaved sides behind me?
He didnt have the net. OR doesnt any more? 
From Basildon lol didn't catch his name, but got a kid and bird.


----------



## intravenous

Trice said:


> I'm talking about the people 2 rows behind you i think.
> A young kid and a kid about 18-20?
> The young one kept turning round so i tried talking, then i'm sure i saw the older one tell him not to talk to us :S
> 
> Shoulda said hi still!
> The pony tail shaved sides behind me?
> He didnt have the net. OR doesnt any more?
> From Basildon lol didn't catch his name, but got a kid and bird.


Ah well, I didnt catch who they were...the only time they spoke to me was to slag me off for playing chess :razz:.


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> Ah well, I didnt catch who they were...the only time they spoke to me was to slag me off for playing chess :razz:.


Lol. So get anything interesting?


----------



## intravenous

Trice said:


> Lol. So get anything interesting?


I'm poor so only went to pick up a pre-ordered corn...a hypo stripe het lav. It's peruvian long-tail boas all the way next time though :roll:. You?


----------



## Trice

intravenous said:


> I'm poor so only went to pick up a pre-ordered corn...a hypo stripe het lav. It's peruvian long-tail boas all the way next time though :roll:. You?


CRB, 
Honduras.


----------



## emma_fyfe

Trice said:


> CRB,
> Honduras.


he copied me :whistling2:


----------



## Trice

emma_fyfe said:


> he copied me :whistling2:



She copied me!
I got the honduras first!
Mind you, we got the CRB's at the same time 

Oh, i also got myself an emma


----------



## royalpython

was that the two folk behind me?

The guy at the very front i found quite funny actually :lol: I enjoyed him. Kept me entertained through those rough times. He said his name on here was easy1976, but i'm not sure if i have that correct.  I even has his e-mail addy and phone number if i remember right, must check my wallet.

The guy robbie was next to was an essex lad as far as i know, and i have no idea about the two behind me 

We sure got some stick for our scottish land eh :lol: I work in a very male environment, with welsh, irish and english, so i'm used to it all :lol:


----------



## intravenous

LFG said:


> Yeah, thats me, I have an account here but really live on bugnation where I co-admin (hope I'm allowed to discuss other forums on here?).
> 
> The pygmy chameleons are settling well and slowly exploring their new home.. I found 3 eggs in their transport tub yesterday which I missed at the time, incubating them just in case but i think they'll have been too dry.


Ah, thats great to hear :smile: weren't you worried they would be too sensitive for the trip back? And eggs as well? Good luck with them !



royalpython said:


> was that the two folk behind me?
> 
> The guy at the very front i found quite funny actually :lol: I enjoyed him. Kept me entertained through those rough times. He said his name on here was easy1976, but i'm not sure if i have that correct.  I even has his e-mail addy and phone number if i remember right, must check my wallet.
> 
> The guy robbie was next to was an essex lad as far as i know, and i have no idea about the two behind me
> 
> We sure got some stick for our scottish land eh :lol: I work in a very male environment, with welsh, irish and english, so i'm used to it all :lol:


I was meaning the ones behind Robbie. The ones at the front were quite funny I guess but it got a bit old after the first hundred times or so :razz:.


----------



## cornmorphs

Trice said:


> She copied me!
> I got the honduras first!
> Mind you, we got the CRB's at the same time
> 
> Oh, i also got myself an emma


pregnant already is she? :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

I had a good time, anyone know who the bloke on Coach 1 was in the stripey red and grey jumper, bout halfway up 

The star of the show:










Jakey couldn't keep up with the pace I don't think :lol2::whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs

luckily for him its not a clear picture lol


----------



## Young_Gun

cornmorphs said:


> luckily for him its not a clear picture lol


Taken without flash so I didn't wake him up :whistling2:


----------



## Jake89

aaaa nooo take it down. its horrible.
And what you meen couldnt keep up i was wired all the way, some one spiked me on the way thru france, you saw me staggering tru customs!..wobble wobble...i still managed to cane you on the racing game :lol2:


----------



## Robbie

cornmorphs said:


> pregnant already is she? :whistling2:


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA!!

Trice; the two lads behind me were brothers. One slightly older the other mid teens I'd presume. They bought the giant rack that caused a bit of trouble with packing stuff in the hold.

Well you both were stalking me. I seen you looking at the CRB when I was and you bought Hondys! Tangerine... like me?


----------



## Robbie

Trice said:


> I just kept making random noises myself.
> and was hilarious watching two blokes (there were a few of them) all cuddled up against eachother
> Always got the urge to shout "AWWWWWWWWWWWW GIVE US A CUDDLE" and i did shout it a bit lol



:blush::blush::blush:

The bloke you're on about who drank sick from a bucket kept falling asleep on me. I wasn't cuddling him! And it wasn't funny...


----------



## intravenous

Robbie said:


> :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> The bloke you're on about who drank sick from a bucket kept falling asleep on me. I wasn't cuddling him! And it wasn't funny...


That's what you say :razz:...you liked it really!


----------



## Robbie

intravenous said:


> That's what you say :razz:...you liked it really!


No. :bash:


----------



## biophile

First of all big thanks to organizers, good work Steve and Tony.
Respect

As i was reading thread i can see i was not only one who lost animal during travel... it's sad
i lost male of my _Phelsuma nigristriata_ adult pair ;(
rest of the geckos was in poor condition but it seems recovered now, eating today

The fair was ok, but quite deerer than i thought would be and it was extremelly crowded, especially after 20 minutes the gates was opened
i was lucky to get through crowd and was waiting for opening of doors next to entrance

prebooked tickets is great thing, but i think there should be another entrance for ticket holders.. not me but i assume there was people from our coaches who had to que behind people buying tickets...

altough i was not speaking with too much people, the few i spoked with was very nice and interesting people

thanks again


----------



## carpy

ok - sadly i couldnt come - but i would like a little price help if possible. how much would i expect to pay for the following at hamm/houten / how much were they this time?:

salmon boa
salmon dh sunglow
stripe
jungle 
arabesque
coral albino

if anyone knows that would be fantastic - if possible in 06 and 07 prices as well.

cheers for the help and sorry for thread hijack!


----------



## Jase Boa

Young_Gun said:


> anyone know who the bloke on Coach 1 was in the stripey red and grey jumper, bout halfway up


Ugly, four eyes? :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Young_Gun said:


> I had a good time, anyone know who the bloke on Coach 1 was in the stripey red and grey jumper, bout halfway up
> 
> The star of the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakey couldn't keep up with the pace I don't think :lol2::whistling2:


Get a decent shot Roy


----------



## Young_Gun

Jase Boa said:


> Ugly, four eyes? :whistling2::lol2:


No, the bloke in front of you mate 

Diab, you cheated though, I didn't use flash :razz:


----------



## Jake89

omfg nooooo these pics are horrible


----------



## BecciBoo

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jase Boa

BecciBoo said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
OI! :bash:


----------



## Young_Gun

BecciBoo said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Jase and Jake, sharin a pillow, awwwwwwwwww.

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BecciBoo

Jase Boa said:


> OI! :bash:


hehe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

